# Stalking snook on the Dragonfly



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Some good odds right there


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Those are some nice snook, that's about the only thing I miss about living in Tampa.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, what a day! 

That first photo especially, on a BVK 8 that is amazing. 

Great job of fishing.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta love Snook on the fly! Great report!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That look like dinner ;D


----------

